# Avy Airbag Refill Provider Liability and Issues



## Tahonian80 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi Team,

I am on BOD of a club, and we are exploring getting the gear to provide air bag canister refills for our members. I am interested in hearing from folks or businesses who are or have refilled canisters for public or customers.

Are there liability issues? Insurance? Is there any kind of official accounting for doing so?

Any tips at all for getting this started?

Links to appropriate refill equipment?

Thanks in advance. 

Mark


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

Christy sports down in Alamosa used a hand pump to repressurize my canister. Took about 20 minutes. Something to consider if you don't want to commit right away to a compressor.


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

Also, they are listed on the BCA website as an approved refill center. Maybe BCA has the answers you're looking for regarding liability.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

End user here:
Last fall, went to the local scuba dive shop to get a couple of BCA canisters re-loaded. As an authorized refil for BCA, they had a page long list of things to check. The first attempt to get them refilled, they declined, noting that the heads were the old version 1 heads (via the sn numbers). There were some issues with the old heads not having a proper pressure relief valve...and I would have to contact BCA to get the updated heads. Which I did immediately, fortunately this was 4-6 weeks prior to the usual start of the season....and they had a couple cans in stock, put my name on them and gave me a return authorization...and would ship them out as soon as the old canisters were received. It took a few days...but still needed to get them filled at the dive shop...due to, they will not ship pressurized cans. The shop was happy to fill them for a small fee...and apparently were approved to fill other brands of cans. They also noted iirc the cans have to cool a few minutes (15) to determine if they were pressurized to the correct level. Also iirc the shop had several adapters depending on the brand of canisters. A bit murky, iirc need a compressor rig that could handle 1900-2100 psi.

I'd imagine that would have/want some type of business insurance and then an organized routine that is followed according to manufactures protocol. Again, iirc I had to sign something/ledger with sn, date and etc. Sooo me thinks if you offered these services to the club members or public, it would be good to post/link various types and protocols...so that folks would not have an unexpected surprise/disappointment that their can could not be filled.


----------

